# I want to write in hindi



## - Snake - (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello everyone...

I have seen many hindi sites and I can see hindi text perfectly in my browser...

I was wondering that how can I write in hindi in notepad...

please help...


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 28, 2005)

well u can use fonts like devlys or shruti

and for better writing use

hindipad


----------



## - Snake - (Jul 29, 2005)

I want some techinique which I can use in office xp to write in hindi i use modem i can't afford to download it.


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, go for a software like Ankur pro or Shree-Lipi.
Shree lipi has a very large collection of hindi-Marathi fonts. Or go for Kruti fonts.

Shree Lipi is the best. The original ver costs around 8000-10,000/-

Ankur pro ia around 500/-.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 30, 2005)

u can download hindipad..only 7 mb


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, Shree-lipi n Ankur pro r very proffessional tools. So if u wan them for office work or any type of large scale work with lots of customisation, u may go for it. or go for a Hindi pad as suggested by expert.no 2.


----------



## sba (Jul 31, 2005)

If you are running Windows 2000 or higher then enabling Indic Language support is really easy. Just follow the link.
*office.microsoft.com/en-us/assistance/HP030895421033.aspx

If you are running Linux then just install the fonts (like devanagari or mangal) and use "Gnome Keyboard Layout Switcher" or "KDE Keyboard Tool" to select the keyboard layouts (You will require Devanagari Layout enabled). You will be able to use OpenOffice or any other editor of your choice to write in Hindi.

You can also use shusha fonts that can be used with normal US keyboard layout and work phonetically.
*www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Lab/9988/faq.htm


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 31, 2005)

q3_abhi said:
			
		

> expert.no 2.



???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BlAsTeR (Jul 31, 2005)

why not try unicode for your webpage!!

*www.bhashaindia.com/
u will get many things there.

if its not webpage u can use ileap , and other fonts already mentioned.


----------



## - Snake - (Aug 2, 2005)

मैने हिन्दी में लिखना सीख लिया।


----------



## - Snake - (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you all for you responses


----------



## sba (Aug 2, 2005)

- Snake - said:
			
		

> मैने हिन्दी में लिखना सीख लिया।


Neat stuff mate but it would have been better if you told us what you are currently using. It will help anyone facing similar situation in future.


----------



## rajas (Aug 2, 2005)

Writing in Hindi is No big deal. िहंदी मे िलखो
Use: Hindi Editor For The Unicodeâ„¢ Standard

In case you need Hindi Fonts, Download shusha fonts and use them. Detail explanation is found here:
Source: abhivyakti-hindi.org


----------



## - Snake - (Aug 3, 2005)

simnple
in XP install hidi text support from cp>language options> languages>install files for complex script.

then change input method to hindi and write hindi from qwerty key board...

for more got bhaslaindia


----------



## jpushkarh (Aug 4, 2005)

आप Baraha 6.0 भी इस्तमाल कर सकते हो मेरे खयाल से यह software बहुत आसन है. यह soft अंग्रेजी key map हि इस्तमाल करात है जैसे :- meraa bhaarat mahaana=मेरा भारत महान देखे :- व्व्व.बरह.चोम=www.baraha.com


----------

